# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  *** لا تحزن ***:: لا تحــــــــزن ::  إن كنت فقيرا فغيرك محبوس في دين ، و إن كنت لا تملك وسيلة نقل فسواك مبتور القدمين .  و إن كنت تشكوا من آلام فغيرك

## مناوي

*:: لا تحــــــــزن ::

 إن كنت فقيرا فغيرك محبوس في دين ، و إن كنت لا تملك وسيلة نقل فسواك مبتور القدمين . 

و إن كنت تشكوا من آلام فغيرك يرقدون على الأسرة البيضاء و من سنوات .. 

وإن فقدت ولدا فغيرك فقد عددا من الأولاد و في حادث واحد ،لأنك مسلم آمنت  بالله و رسله و ملائكته واليوم الآخر و القضاء خيره و شره .  

:: لا تحــــــــزن :: 

إن أذنبت فتب ، و إن أسأت فاستغفر ، و إن أخطأت فأصلح ، فالرحمة واسعة والباب مفتوح ، و الغفران جم ، و التوبة مقبولة .  


:: لا تحــــــــزن :: 

لأن القضاء مفروغ منه ، و المقدور واقع ، و الأقلام جفت ، و الصحف طويت ، و  كل أمر مستقر ، فحزنك لا يقدم في الواقع شيئا و لا يؤخر، و لا يزيد ينقص .   

:: لا تحــــــــزن :: 

لأنك بحزنك تريد إيقاف الزمن ، و حبس الشمس ، و إيقاف عقارب الساعة ،والمشي إلى الخلف ، و رد النهر إلى مصبه .  

:: لا تحــــــــزن :: 

لأن الحزن كالريح الهوجاء تفسد الهواء ، و تبعثر الماء ، و تغير السماء ، و تكسر الورود اليانعة في الحديقة الغناء .  

:: لا تحــــــــزن :: 

و أنت تملك الدعاء ، و تجيد الانطراح على عتبات الربوبية ، و تحسن المسكنة  على أبواب ملك الملوك ، و معك الثلث الأخير من الليل ، و لديك ساعة تمريغ  الجبين في السجود .  


:: لا تحــــــــزن :: 

فإن الله خلق لك الأرض و ما فيها ، و أنبت لك حدائق ذات بهجة ، و بساتين  فيها من كل زوج بهيج ، و نخلاً باسقات لها طلع نضيد ، و نجـوما لامعات ، و  خمائل و جداول ، و لكنك تحزن .  


:: لا تحــــــــزن :: 


فأنت تشرب الماء الزلال ، و تستنشق الهواء الطلق ، و تمشي على قدميك معافى ، و تنام ليلك آمنا .  

:: لا تحــــــــزن :: 

أما ترى السحاب الأسود كيف ينقشع ، والليل البهيم كيف ينجلي ، و الريح الصرصر كيف تسكن ، و العاصفة كيف تهدأ ؟!  
إذاً فشدائدك إلى رخاء ، و عيشك إلي هناء ، و مستقبلك إلى نعماء . 


:: لا تحــــــــزن :: 

لهيب الشمس يطفئه وارف الظل ، وظمأ الهاجرة يبرده الماء النمير ، وعضة  الجوع يسكنها الخبز الدافئ ، ومعاناة السهر يعقبها نوم لذيذ ، وآلام المرض  يزيلها لذيذ العافية، فما عليك إلا الصبر قليلا و الانتظار لحظة.  

:: لا تحــــــــزن :: 

فإن عمرك الحقيقي سعادتك وراحة بالك ، فلا تنفق أيامك في الحزن ، وتبذر  لياليك في الهم ، و توزع ساعاتك على الغموم ، ولا تسرف في إضاعة حياتك فإن  الله لا يحب المسرفين ، كن مع الله بالصدق والعبادات ومع  
الناس بالإنصاف ومع النفس بالقهر ومع العلماء بالتواضع ومع الشيوخ بالخدمة  ومع الوالدين بالإحسان ومع المحتاجين بالعون ومع الدعوة بالحكمة والموعظة  الحسنه..... 


~~ومن تمكن من تطبيق ذلك عمليا ضمن بإذن الله النجاح ~~
*

----------


## yassirali66

*كلام جميل ولطيف ورائع
اسمح لي بالنقل
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* تسلم يا حبيب 
اتفضل طواااااالي 
معقولة انت برفضوا ليك طلب 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور الغالي مناوي كلام جميل 
*

----------


## jafaros

* 
يااااااااااااه   ريحتني يا صفوة  الله يريحك  ‏
مشكووووووووووووووور  وربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*مشكور يا غالى
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكووووووووووور ياحبيبنا
الليله مناوي دا مالو هههههههههه
لايك
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مشكور الغالي مناوي كلام جميل 





      الاجمل مروركم  
تسلم يا عجبكو ..

*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

يااااااااااااه   ريحتني يا صفوة  الله يريحك  ‏
مشكووووووووووووووور  وربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك







  مشكور جداً يا ابو الجعافر  


*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مشكووووووووووور ياحبيبنا
الليله مناوي دا مالو هههههههههه
لايك






 شقي ومجنون 






*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حامدالوالى
					

مشكور يا غالى





        مشكور يا حامد الوالي علي الاطلالة لك التحية
*

----------


## zahababeker

*إن أذنبت فتب ، و إن أسأت فاستغفر ، و إن أخطأت فأصلح ، فالرحمة واسعة والباب مفتوح ، و الغفران جم ، و التوبة مقبولة .
                        	*

----------

